# Baxter and George the bulldogs



## Georgeyporge (Dec 30, 2011)

Just a couple of pictures of my two,


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh so cute, what faces.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are adorable. And i really like your little gnome or hobgoblin also.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

They are an adorable pair! I really do like English Bulldogs! ...I've looked for breeder's in my area and they all sell them for $1500 - $2000, and that's not happening.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Malorey said:


> They are an adorable pair! I really do like English Bulldogs! ...I've looked for breeder's in my area and they all sell them for $1500 - $2000, and that's not happening.


you could adopt for alot cheaper and have a rescue group match you to an appropriate dog - Here is a list of bulldogs on the Bulldog Club of america websites, which has the various rescue groups. Adoption fees vary depending on the dog, probably the younger the more expensive. 

BCARN - Available Bulldogs

Petfinder also should have these dogs and lots more from multi-breed rescues and shelters.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

they are both gorgeous!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They are precious!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! I just love their faces! They look very happy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww they look like very happy bullies!


----------

